# Kenneth From 30 Rock Strikes Again-Kinda Funny



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

So last week-there was a thread going of what celebrity personalities that we and our spouses were like. My H was Kenneth from 30 Rock-he always acts so naive, gee-wis-which has been getting him in trouble (ie. I didn't know THAT was flirting, ect).

So we went on vacay last week-things have been getting better b/t us. And before I start-I have many friends who identify themselves as gay and I know my H doesn't not have any interest in Men...

We go out to dinner at nice restaurant-patio. Our male server appears to be possibly gay-no issue at all. We have small chit-chat, ect and my h then says to him "it's such a nice day-I wish you could sit out here with us" as he pats the chair next to him.

Then, immediately following-the server loudly (there were only 2 tables on the patio) tells the other table that he's gay, ect his likes in men, (married, esp)...I am just taking it all in.

Then the entire dinner moving forward goes: Sir would you like another glass of wine, sir how is your __tasting, Sir let me get you another napkin, ect ect. I was started to get a littled teed-off. I bartend time to time and I know lots of servers that play the flirting game, ect to get more tips...H is completely ignorant to the situation-I finally have to ask H to get more___&______more for me b/c he stopped waiting on me completely.

The service was slow.....3.5 hours...They mess up our bill ect...
I ask H to let me pay-H is again completely "Huh" Why".:scratchhead:

It's not 1960-no server of any creed should assume the man is paying for the meal. I still tipped him b/c I have NEVER not tipped but he paid for being so rude.

Get back in the car-start talking to H about it. He's dumbfounded by all of it. He never used to be so naive about things and so non observant. He isn't naive about things at his work, politics, ect. So what gives? I acutally think this was funny for the most part except for the fact that I know his issues with his female co-workers at work have started as "oh-so innocent"


----------

